# US Tax question



## TamaraBenson (Apr 6, 2010)

I am a us cit married to a uk cit, living in Wales. I know I need to file us taxes since I started working over here last May. However, I am confused as to which forms ( I think 2555 and 1040). And what is my status? I can't file married filing seperately since he won't file US taxes. Should I file single? I am sure I am making it all more difficult than it is. Thanks for any help at all! Oh, and the US embassy IRS website just confuses me.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Yup - you file 2555 (go for the 2555-EZ form if you can) and 1040 and if you have foreign bank accounts that add up to $10,000 or more at any point during the year, you may need to file a Schedule B and the related Treasury form for declaring your foreign accounts. (If you don't have the bank accounts, you can skip that last part).

You have to file as "married filing separately." In the space that asks for your spouse's social security number, you put "NRA" which stands for "non-resident alien." Unfortunately, this usually means you can't file online because many of the online filing sites will reject the forms if you don't have a SS number for your spouse. But you can't file "single" (or at least you aren't supposed to) if you're married.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Shipresa (Dec 9, 2008)

*BEV - do we need the W-7?*



Bevdeforges said:


> Yup - you file 2555 (go for the 2555-EZ form if you can) and 1040 and if you have foreign bank accounts that add up to $10,000 or more at any point during the year, you may need to file a Schedule B and the related Treasury form for declaring your foreign accounts. (If you don't have the bank accounts, you can skip that last part).
> 
> You have to file as "married filing separately." In the space that asks for your spouse's social security number, you put "NRA" which stands for "non-resident alien." Unfortunately, this usually means you can't file online because many of the online filing sites will reject the forms if you don't have a SS number for your spouse. But you can't file "single" (or at least you aren't supposed to) if you're married.
> Cheers,
> Bev


hi again Bev, here I am doing belatedly taxes (I know, I can delay filing) but somewhere along the way I heard that we needed to do a W-7. Is this true? I hope not!!! but kindly let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Shipresa said:


> hi again Bev, here I am doing belatedly taxes (I know, I can delay filing) but somewhere along the way I heard that we needed to do a W-7. Is this true? I hope not!!! but kindly let me know. Thanks!!


You only need to file a W-7 if your spouse *needs* an ITIN (taxpayer identification number) for some reason. Your spouse only needs an ITIN if you are declaring him or her as your dependent or if they need to file a US tax return for any reason (like they have US source income of their own on which they either need to pay taxes or have had taxes withheld and want to claim a refund).

The instructions in publication 54 used to be worded to imply that all non-resident aliens married to US citizens "should have" an ITIN, but that absolutely was NOT the case. I notice this year, they have re-worded the instructions to eliminate the false implication.

Anyone you want to take as a dependent on your US tax return must have either a social security number or an ITIN. But usually, if you are filling as an overseas resident, it makes no sense to take a spouse or even children as dependents, assuming the overseas earned income exclusion covers your entire earned income.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Shipresa (Dec 9, 2008)

*Thanks!!!*



Bevdeforges said:


> You only need to file a W-7 if your spouse *needs* an ITIN (taxpayer identification number) for some reason. Your spouse only needs an ITIN if you are declaring him or her as your dependent or if they need to file a US tax return for any reason (like they have US source income of their own on which they either need to pay taxes or have had taxes withheld and want to claim a refund).
> 
> The instructions in publication 54 used to be worded to imply that all non-resident aliens married to US citizens "should have" an ITIN, but that absolutely was NOT the case. I notice this year, they have re-worded the instructions to eliminate the false implication.
> 
> ...


thanks Bev. I get it! Now I can send in the return without a worry. I am very grateful for your help!


----------



## flighthhp (Apr 13, 2010)

*taxes*

HELP! Does anyone in the US know of expert CPA that are REALLY experts w/tax laws etc. Some say they are but are not-Have not found a good one yet.Thx Helen


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Use Google and type in "Jane Bruno tax". She has a website and is great about responding to e-mails. She is both a CPA and a tax attorney in Florida, and she has been an expat in the past. I have used Jane's services for at least 15 years and she has been great.


----------



## merickson (Mar 1, 2010)

*Two Thoughts*



flighthhp said:


> HELP! Does anyone in the US know of expert CPA that are REALLY experts w/tax laws etc. Some say they are but are not-Have not found a good one yet.Thx Helen


1. I am getting a little tired of that advertisement popping up everywhere. Maybe it is just me, but the IRS publications seem much better than that website.

2. Post a little on your situation. I'm not a CPA but work in this area. As long as you are interested in an honest answer and not a "secret" way to get out of tax, I'll be happy to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To add to Merickson's post, please post your expat tax questions here in the forum so we can all benefit from the discussion. Filing US taxes from overseas often seems a really daunting proposition, but once you've gotten the hang of it, it's actually fairly logical. (Well, as logical as these things can be...)

And, as Merickson pointed out, the IRS publications are actually quite clear, at least as far as how to fill out the various forms. I really do think the "need" for outside tax assistance is vastly over-hyped (though if you have a Big 4 firm doing your taxes as part of your employer's expat package, it's a nice perk to have!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## merickson (Mar 1, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> To add to Merickson's post, please post your expat tax questions here in the forum so we can all benefit from the discussion. Filing US taxes from overseas often seems a really daunting proposition, but once you've gotten the hang of it, it's actually fairly logical. (Well, as logical as these things can be...)
> 
> And, as Merickson pointed out, the IRS publications are actually quite clear, at least as far as how to fill out the various forms. I really do think the "need" for outside tax assistance is vastly over-hyped (though if you have a Big 4 firm doing your taxes as part of your employer's expat package, it's a nice perk to have!)
> Cheers,
> Bev


 my apologies, point noted--here and in the other thread


----------



## flighthhp (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks . I had asked for HELP, being that my husband is the expat and has left me to do taxes for 08 and 09 but I was lost, that is not my forte! I was given a great lead in Jane Bruno CPA, and have left her an email. Have also found a couple of other firms that show they have the expat filing experience, will see when they call. There are too many forms and I also have to sign for my husband as POA, so I think my situation is somewhat different to others'. Thanks anyhow!


----------



## merickson (Mar 1, 2010)

flighthhp said:


> Thanks . I had asked for HELP, being that my husband is the expat and has left me to do taxes for 08 and 09 but I was lost, that is not my forte! I was given a great lead in Jane Bruno CPA, and have left her an email. Have also found a couple of other firms that show they have the expat filing experience, will see when they call. There are too many forms and I also have to sign for my husband as POA, so I think my situation is somewhat different to others'. Thanks anyhow!


Well it is your money...but be prepared for some sticker shock. I understand that everyone has complex details, but I bet others here have encountered similar situations. If, after seeing what it will cost, you would like to try and do it on your own I (and I'm sure others) would be happy to help point you in the right direction. At the end of the day, taxes are complicated but logical.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

flighthhp said:


> Thanks . I had asked for HELP, being that my husband is the expat and has left me to do taxes for 08 and 09 but I was lost, that is not my forte! I was given a great lead in Jane Bruno CPA, and have left her an email. Have also found a couple of other firms that show they have the expat filing experience, will see when they call. There are too many forms and I also have to sign for my husband as POA, so I think my situation is somewhat different to others'. Thanks anyhow!


Based on your flags, you might also want to take a look at publication 3, which is for US military. Even if you use a paid tax advisor, you want to have some idea yourself of what is involved in your tax returns. Recent reports from the US don't exactly inspire confidence in the tax advisory industry. (Sorry, Merickson, nothing personal - I used to work for one of the now-Big-Four, too - back when they were still the Big Eight.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

